

The Isomorphism Shuffle - bkudria
http://doriantaylor.com/the-isomorphism-shuffle

======
bumbledraven
"soft­ware is a busi­ness pro­cess that is de­fined with enough speci­fici­ty
to be im­ple­ment­ed as a ma­chine." Great definition.

~~~
doriantaylor
Thanks.

